# Fiat Van MOT Failure mainly due to ECU Fault Code B100 / B1000 Air Bag.  Help.



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello,
Just wondered if anyone can help with recommending a possible mobile site that can help.

Our motorhome Van failed it's MOT due to headlight too high nearside and also air bag light on dash.

The notes on the MOT show Fault Code B100 possibly B1000 from what I have read on forums.
The notes also show ECU internal fault, suspect new control module needed and reprogramming.  Advise customer to go to Fiat as unable to reprogramme.

I have tried one local Fiat dealer that has failed to get back to me despite emails and voicemail left.
Another local Fiat dealer has such appalling reviews on trustpilot, that I would prefer to leave them alone.

I saw click mechanic and they said no, so I am getting worried as to how we can get it sorted.
Just wondered if anyone could recommend anyone whether a garage or preferably someone that can come out to us.

We are in the Essex area, CO5 postcode.


----------



## r4dent (Jan 26, 2021)

Have a look at https://www.crashdata.co.uk/Default.asp


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Have a look at https://www.crashdata.co.uk/Default.asp


Thankyou, but looks way out of my comfort zone having to remove a module and sending it.
I wouldn't know where to start.
I would just prefer someone else to do the work and know it's done properly, rather my bodge ways!!


----------



## r4dent (Jan 26, 2021)

magpus said:


> Thankyou, but looks way out of my comfort zone having to remove a module and sending it.
> I wouldn't know where to start.
> I would just prefer someone else to do the work and know it's done properly, rather my bodge ways!!



Just had another thought.  A loose wire under either front seat can cause the light to come on.   W
Worth while haveing a look under them and checking all the connectors. 

I don't know where the module is on the Fiat but on a Peugeot (usually the same) sit on the pssanger seat with you feet on the floor and the module is under the carpet bout 6 inches to the right of your right big toe,
Removal of the module is easy of the module, ignition off; undo 2 nuts and take off 2 spade connectors. 
Talk to crash data and they will tell you how.
Otherwise get your local garage or auto electrician to remove the module for you and sent to crash data.
A replacement module will be around £600 - £700.


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok, I will have a look.
Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 26, 2021)

I think you're allowed to drive the vehicle to a pre-arranged garage to have faults fixed, even after a failed MOT?
Would that not be easier? Does it have to be a Fiat garage for warranty or some such? 

Maybe a recommended non-Fiat garage nearer to where you live would be easier than finding a mobile mechanic? 
But am I right in thinking you've been told that may be difficult if it's an electrical fault that *only* a Fiat garage can fix?

"If your car has *failed* and the date on your certificate has passed, you can only drive your car to be repaired or to a pre-arranged *MOT* appointment, and *only if it is completely roadworthy at all times*."

I would argue that the headlamp is pretty much a minor issue, especially if you're driving it to be fixed in daylight!
As for the airbag issue, unless it is a fault that would make the airbag suddenly release when driving (could be dangerous), that is also perhaps not a major issue?

Fortunately we have an old van without airbags.
Makes for a much simpler life, even if those who are OCD on 'elf and safety might disagree.


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think you're allowed to drive the vehicle to a pre-arranged garage to have faults fixed, even after a failed MOT?
> Would that not be easier? Does it have to be a Fiat garage for warranty or some such? Maybe a recommended non-Fiat garage nearer to where you live would be easier than finding a mobile mechanic?
> 
> "If your car has *failed* and the date on your certificate has passed, you can only drive your car to be repaired or to a pre-arranged *MOT* appointment, and *only if it is completely roadworthy at all times*."
> ...


The issue appears to be the reprogramming if the module is replaced.  The garage that did the MOT is a Vauxhall garage where we have our cars repaired and serviced, but they recommend taking to a Fiat dealer due to the reprogramming.   The Fiat dealers close to us, one has still not got back to us and the other has a hideous reputation.  I will have a look at the  " crash data " place but would prefer someone to do everything for me.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 26, 2021)

When did the light come on and stay on? Has it been since mot?
If so you could remove terminals from engine battery for 24 hours on some vehicles it can resets codes, if you don't have a code reader.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 26, 2021)

How about trying to find a good auto-electrician rather than a 'mechanics garage'?


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 26, 2021)

Any decent local mechanic or autoelectrician should be able to remove and refit the unit, allowing you to post the unit to crash data. You need to be aware that when refitting there is a specific regime to follow, not difficult, really a matter of time sequencing. 
The airbag will not trigger whilst the unit is faulty. So said my Fiat/Hymer dealer when mine packed up. Fortunately mine was replaced under warranty.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2021)

I know a chap had a pug, 3 dealers and many attempts to sort the brain out, in the end a polish chap did the job for buttons, he put the brain in the deep freeze overnight and reprogrammed a few days later, problem sorted.


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> When did the light come on and stay on? Has it been since mot?
> If so you could remove terminals from engine battery for 24 hours on some vehicles it can resets codes, if you don't have a code reader.


Light has been on for the last few weeks.  It makes an alert noise to draw your attention to it.  
Since the MOT the dash still shows the symbol and the noise still happens.  Thanks for the suggestion of removing battery terminals, worth a try.


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> How about trying to find a good auto-electrician rather than a 'mechanics garage'?


Funn you should say that, someone suggested that and I am trying to find out their reputation first.


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> Any decent local mechanic or autoelectrician should be able to remove and refit the unit, allowing you to post the unit to crash data. You need to be aware that when refitting there is a specific regime to follow, not difficult, really a matter of time sequencing.
> The airbag will not trigger whilst the unit is faulty. So said my Fiat/Hymer dealer when mine packed up. Fortunately mine was replaced under warranty.
> 
> Davy


Many thanks.  I am looking into many of the suggestions on here and hopefully will get it sorted!


----------



## magpus (Jan 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I know a chap had a pug, 3 dealers and many attempts to sort the brain out, in the end a polish chap did the job for buttons, he put the brain in the deep freeze overnight and reprogrammed a few days later, problem sorted.


Sounds very similar to what my doctor prescribed a few years back.  I've never bean quiet the some sinse, but I'm willing to try it again ! B-)


----------



## caledonia (Jan 26, 2021)

Whatever you do it will probably only be Fiat that can reset the airbag light anyway. Best going to to the fiat dealership to ask personally. No point in getting Tom Dick and Harry involved when fiat will have to reset in the end. You never know if you go to the dealership rather than phone and email they might sort it while you wait and it might even be free.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Most mobile electricians  and mechanics  have diagnostic   laptops  that are far superior  to cheap code readers  the fault could be  any one of the many senses  or multiplugs on the   system  . The  ecu is usually fitted  on the center line of the vehicle be tween  or forward of  the front seats  it is a small silver box  about 3x2  inches  with a multi plug  . Option 1 contact  ecu  repairer for advice  2  contact mobile or repairer  shop  .3 main dealer  that should have a competent auto spark  and dedicated  diagnostics.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 26, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Most mobile electricians  and mechanics  have diagnostic   laptops  that are far superior  to cheap code readers  the fault could be  any one of the many senses  or multiplugs on the   system  . The  ecu is usually fitted  on the center line of the vehicle be tween  or forward of  the front seats  it is a small silver box  about 3x2  inches  with a multi plug  . Option 1 contact  ecu  repairer for advice  2  contact mobile or repairer  shop  .3 main dealer  that should have a competent auto spark  and dedicated  diagnostics.


It’s ok having the diagnostic equipment and laptop etc but it’s the software that’s important and sometimes this is only available to the main dealers.


----------



## argoose (Jan 26, 2021)

Has the vehicle battery dropped in voltage?
There has been a few faults with low voltage illuminating the warning light. IIRC it's a smart module which will reset after a number of successful start/stop cycles. As long as the voltage is kept up. link


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 26, 2021)

We had the same airbag dash light on our fiat last year. Sometimes it can be a loose wire causing this under the seat. Ron looked and wriggled wires no joy, so did the mechanic.
So our local garage not a fiat dealer took the ECU out put a new one back in and reprogrammed it. 
We are in Shropshire so not local for you but I watched him do it whilst sat in the passenger seat. 
He came to us to test it on his diagnostic machine but we went to him for the repair. 
I think right mechanic will sort you out good luck.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I know a chap had a pug, 3 dealers and many attempts to sort the brain out, in the end a polish chap did the job for buttons, he put the brain in the deep freeze overnight and reprogrammed a few days later, problem sorted.


They used to do that with coded radios  but they did not ..like being defrosted   in the microwave .


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 26, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> They used to do that with coded radios  but they did not ..like being defrosted   in the microwave .


Short wave radios were OK


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 26, 2021)

Adjust you lights, pull the fuse out of the airbag light and take it back, most of that electric gimmickry is exactly that imo gimmickry.


----------



## Wully (Jan 26, 2021)

I had the same problem. Seems there’s a fault with this ecu.  I took it out about 4 screws and two wee bolts unplugged it sent to crash test data Liverpool on a Monday morning and had it back on the Thursday Morning. Takes about 20 mins to take out and 10 mins to re fit. Once returned they guarantee it for life . Can’t rember exactly but think it was in the region of 60 70 quid plus postage. And you don’t need a computer or diagnostic to re fit it just plugs in light goes out on dash and it works.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> I had the same problem. Seems there’s a fault with this ecu.  I took it out about 4 screws and two wee bolts unplugged it sent to crash test data Liverpool on a Monday morning and had it back on the Thursday Morning. Takes about 20 mins to take out and 10 mins to re fit. Once returned they guarantee it for life . Can’t rember exactly but think it was in the region of 60 70 quid plus postage. And you don’t need a computer or diagnostic to re fit it just plugs in light goes out on dash and it works.


Will it sort the wipers


----------



## witzend (Jan 26, 2021)

magpus said:


> Hello,
> Just wondered if anyone can help with recommending a possible mobile site that can help.
> Our motorhome Van failed it's MOT due to headlight too high nearside



I can't help with the airbag but I see others mention failing on headlight aim every where I've ever been the tester usually corrects that during the test if adjuster arn't seized or broken isn't this normal practice


----------



## r4dent (Jan 26, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Whatever you do it will probably only be Fiat that can reset the airbag light anyway. Best going to to the fiat dealership to ask personally. No point in getting Tom Dick and Harry involved when fiat will have to reset in the end. You never know if you go to the dealership rather than phone and email they might sort it while you wait and it might even be free.



Nope.- Crashdata can reprogram the module.   I belong to a Bailey MoHo site and this is a common fault.  Once crash data have reprogrammed the unit and the owner refits the module, the light behaves as it should.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 26, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Nope.- Crashdata can reprogram the module.   I belong to a Bailey MoHo site and this is a common fault.  Once crash data have reprogrammed the unit and the owner refits the module, the light behaves as it should.


I would be taking my fiat to dealership first before I went removing ecu and sending it away to be reprogrammed as it could be as simple as a reset.


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 26, 2021)

You might be able to do something with an OBD reader (like Carista) that lets you reset the code. Other than that, I once had the same issue with a Mitsubishi Pajero when I returned from three months in Australia. If the Fiat airbag system is similar to the Mitsubishi one, there is a large capacitor that discharges very slowly over time. If that capacitor is discharged when you switch the system on, an error code is triggered that doesn't reset when the capacitor is recharged. So, if the code appeared after an extended (i.e. several weeks) period of non-use, this might be the issue. In my case, I ended up paying someone £45 to reset the relevant ECU but then a Mitsubishi specialist told me how to do it without needed an OBD reader. Note that this is hearsay that I've never tried and might only apply to my old Mitsubishi -- so you use this info at your own risk. The method the specialist advised was:

disconnect the batteries (which might require both habitation and cranking with a motorhome). Following this, 
turn on the ignition and fully discharge the system by repeatedly turning on the headlights and operating the brakes.
Once you're sure the system is completely discharged, reconnect the batteries and wait thirty minutes.
During this time the ECUs allegedly reboot/reinitialise, which should clear the error code.
Turn the ignition on, start the car and confirm that the airbag light extinguishes.
No guarantees, but HTH, Geoff


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> I can't help with the airbag but I see others mention failing on headlight aim every where I've ever been the tester usually corrects that during the test if adjuster arn't seized or broken isn't this normal practice



Used to be.... 
However most places now use the reason that the test is so tightly timed (and test centres sometimes have cameras as well as VOSA officers putting test cars through) 
That they don't have time to do stuff like that... 

My regular place is solid gold though and will always help if they can.... 
Maybe it's because I take such 'interesting' stuff for them to test (they call them "bloody Landrovers" and that "sodding motorhome that barely fits on the ramp) 
BUT I know they don't mean it....


----------



## Wully (Jan 26, 2021)

Here’s a photo of where the ecu is located and what to do.


----------



## QFour (Jan 26, 2021)

The Laika used to light the dash up like a christmas tree when you turned the cruise control on. Just had to remember to turn it off for the MOT.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> Here’s a photo of where the ecu is located and what to do.
> 
> View attachment 91949


Mine did the same , like wully says easy to remove then send to crash data 3 days turnaround then you get it back , think mine was £60 , well worth the money


----------



## harrow (Jan 26, 2021)

magpus said:


> Hello,
> Just wondered if anyone can help with recommending a possible mobile site that can help.
> 
> Our motorhome Van failed it's MOT due to headlight too high nearside and also air bag light on dash.
> ...



Did the mot place not try to reset the air bag fault code ? That might be all it needs ? If your over my side of London I could reset your fault codes.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> I can't help with the airbag but I see others mention failing on headlight aim every where I've ever been the tester usually corrects that during the test if adjuster arn't seized or broken isn't this normal practice


I had that at the last MOT.  The tester adjusted the headlight aim for me, only took a couple of minutes,


----------



## harrow (Jan 26, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> I had that at the last MOT.  The tester adjusted the headlight aim for me, only took a couple of minutes,



The same mot garage seem to adjust mine most times, no charge.


----------



## witzend (Jan 26, 2021)

harrow said:


> The same mot garage seem to adjust mine most times, no charge.





yorkslass said:


> I had that at the last MOT.  The tester adjusted the headlight aim for me, only took a couple of minutes,


I've never experienced any difference I'd not go back to any who failed mine for headlight adjustment  unless it was seized and needed work to do it. As for timing I've only ever seen them have to wait before passing it


----------



## r4dent (Jan 27, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> The method the specialist advised was:
> 
> disconnect the batteries (which might require both habitation and cranking with a motorhome). Following this,
> turn on the ignition and fully discharge the system by repeatedly turning on the headlights and operating the brakes.
> ...


 
How do you turn on the ignition & headlights on (stage 2) when the batteries have been disconnected (stage 1) and not reconnected (stage 3)?
What system are you discharging? 

Still think a phone call to Crash data is the best bet.
Costs nothing and you get advice from someone ho knows what they are talking about.


----------



## long time dead (Jan 27, 2021)

magpus said:


> Light has been on for the last few weeks.  It makes an alert noise to draw your attention to it.
> Since the MOT the dash still shows the symbol and the noise still happens.  Thanks for the suggestion of removing battery terminals, worth a try.


I had the same problem with airbag light, pulled the spade terminals under seat off cleaned with contact cleaner and replaced also left battery disconnected  for 12 hours reconected and light gone out. nine times out of ten its the seat connection.


----------



## Deleted member 80299 (Jan 27, 2021)

magpus said:


> Hello,
> Just wondered if anyone can help with recommending a possible mobile site that can help.
> 
> Our motorhome Van failed it's MOT due to headlight too high nearside and also air bag light on dash.
> ...


Take a look at http://www.actronics.co.uk. they are local to you and will be able to sort it out or at least guide you to one of their authorised repairers


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 27, 2021)

r4dent said:


> How do you turn on the ignition & headlights on (stage 2) when the batteries have been disconnected (stage 1) and not reconnected (stage 3)?
> What system are you discharging?
> 
> Still think a phone call to Crash data is the best bet.
> Costs nothing and you get advice from someone ho knows what they are talking about.




Capacitor s so no voltage in system.


----------



## magpus (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry for not replying to all your messages, I couldn't post. 
I was a noob and didn't realise I had to upgrade to enable posting.
So, I did.

Thankyou all so much for your comments and help.

The local Fiat garages are CLOSED !!  YES really!
Glynn Hopkins told me that the length of our van was too long for them. 6.99M

D Salmon are closed and no idea when they reopen.

I looked into the Crash Data place and have managed to locate the module, now there was a task!!
Some of your suggestions about disconnecting and leaving for several hours, I will give a try first.  Nothing Ventured and all that.


RE the headlight.
I have now re read the entire report, rather than the notes.
The light, they say, "Will not adjust Requires new headlamp".  I do trust the garage as we have been with them for years.

Anyway, thank you all again and hopefully, I will let you know, how I get on.


----------



## magpus (Jan 27, 2021)

r4dent said:


> How do you turn on the ignition & headlights on (stage 2) when the batteries have been disconnected (stage 1) and not reconnected (stage 3)?
> What system are you discharging?
> 
> Still think a phone call to Crash data is the best bet.
> Costs nothing and you get advice from someone ho knows what they are talking about.


Just to mention my call to Crash Data.
Seemed like I got a new member of staff.

I saw on their website that it mentions, "





> *Airbag Warning Light Reset*
> If you have an airbag warning light displayed on your dashboard, but you havenʼt been in a crash, we can still help. Whatever your airbag module problem, give us a call, weʼre always happy to help you find a resolution.


When I said this to the person on the phone, they just said send it in.
She was asking someone around her questions.

Thanks for the comments.  It's certainly another lesson learned !!


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 27, 2021)

r4dent said:


> How do you turn on the ignition & headlights on (stage 2) when the batteries have been disconnected (stage 1) and not reconnected (stage 3)?
> What system are you discharging?
> 
> Still think a phone call to Crash data is the best bet.
> Costs nothing and you get advice from someone ho knows what they are talking about.


You turn on the ignition by inserting the key and turning it to the "on" position. At least, that's how it's done on the Pajero I was describing. You turn on the headlights by turning the switch to the appropriate position, with a similar caveat re. Pajeros.

On many vehicles, the ECUs are effectively computers in hibernation if the 12v system remains energised when the ignition is 'off'. De-energising the 12v system effectively turns the ECUs off fully, forcing a 'reboot' when the system is re-energised. It doesn't matter how you do it, the important thing is to de-energise the entire electrical system, including discharging all capacitors, and on many vehicles this is most easily achieved via the headlights and brake lights. That said, this technique will only work if the error code is stored in volatile memory, which allegedly is the case with my old Pajero but (as I previously wrote) which I can't guarantee for the OP's Fiat.


----------



## magpus (Jan 28, 2021)

Just another update to bore you all.
My socket set was just too big and I got one nut off with a spanner, but the others were impossible with my equipment (too big as I said)

So I ordered a smaller socket set https://amzn.to/3t2I5LL   (it is an affiliate link and I may get money for free) If that's against forum rules then please let me know and I will remove.

It worked like a charm and I was easily able to remove the last two nuts.
I did try draining as much power as I could and then reconnected but the bag light still showed.
So, now it's in the post to crash data.

One thing that I hadn't realised was that our van now appears to have 3 batteries.  This was never said to us at Marquis where we got the van from.
We knew there was one under the bonnet and one under the rear passenger seat which I have assumed was the leisure battery as connected to the solar panel thingy.  But this one near the airbag module was a new one to me.

This then might tie in to what some have responded re low battery and the air bag reset issue.  I was under the impression from someone, not sure if it was marquis, that when we plugged in the van, it charged the under bonnet battery and the leisure battery.  I have no idea if that is true and whether this third battery is charged at all.

Once again, I appreciate everyone's help and I am learning a lot!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2021)

RE the headlight.
I have now re read the entire report, rather than the notes.
The light, they say, "Will not adjust Requires new headlamp".  I do trust the garage as we have been with them for years.

[/QUOTE]This happened to me with a car that the adjuster snapped due to rust, sorted by fitting a few washers under one corner of the h/lamp mounting bolts to get the dip beam and main down to correct level and left a we bit.


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 28, 2021)

magpus said:


> Just another update to bore you all.
> My socket set was just too big and I got one nut off with a spanner, but the others were impossible with my equipment (too big as I said)
> 
> So I ordered a smaller socket set https://amzn.to/3t2I5LL   (it is an affiliate link and I may get money for free) If that's against forum rules then please let me know and I will remove.
> ...


Are you sure you have a Battery under the bonnet, mine doesn't.

what model /years your van


----------



## magpus (Jan 28, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> Are you sure you have a Battery under the bonnet, mine doesn't.
> 
> what model /years your van


I'm 95% sure.  There was a lifty catch to expose the terminal, so unless I lost my marbles, it is a battery, but you never can tell.

We have a Fiat Tribute 669 Auto (semi)  It says reg date 2016.  
2 double beds in the rear.  Upper bunks for people that are very thin or kids ! + a front single bed that is made from the table and the front chair.  Put it together once and looked most uncomfortable.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2021)

Two full size proper beds for us in our self build.


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 29, 2021)

magpus said:


> I'm 95% sure.  There was a lifty catch to expose the terminal, so unless I lost my marbles, it is a battery, but you never can tell.
> 
> We have a Fiat Tribute 669 Auto (semi)  It says reg date 2016.
> 2 double beds in the rear.  Upper bunks for people that are very thin or kids ! + a front single bed that is made from the table and the front chair.  Put it together once and looked most uncomfortable.


Maybe under that lifty catch are your lost marbles are .
I have an X250 model where as your model is the slightly later X290 I think, the starter battery is the one you found under the passenger floor. Under flap is only an attachment point to jump start it, + terminal.  Unless I'm wrong, then it will be me on the marble hunt (not the first time!)


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 29, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> We had the same airbag dash light on our fiat last year. Sometimes it can be a loose wire causing this under the seat. Ron looked and wriggled wires no joy, so did the mechanic.
> So our local garage not a fiat dealer took the ECU out put a new one back in and reprogrammed it.
> We are in Shropshire so not local for you but I watched him do it whilst sat in the passenger seat.
> He came to us to test it on his diagnostic machine but we went to him for the repair.
> I think right mechanic will sort you out good


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 29, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> Maybe under that lifty catch are your lost marbles are .
> I have an X250 model where as your model is the slightly later X290 I think, the starter battery is the one you found under the passenger floor. Under flap is only an attachment point to jump start it, + terminal.  Unless I'm wrong, then it will be me on the marble hunt (not the first time!)


Yes you are correct , the contact under the flap is a jump start point for the +ive supply and NOT a battery


----------



## Buckby (Jan 29, 2021)

Mine did the same I had a leaking windscreen I put the laptop on and reset the fault new windscreen moved the wires under the seat not been a problem since at least the screen was under warranty it was fitted incorrectly 2 years ago and leaked down the drivers side A post and was filling the drivers footwell with water under the plastic


----------



## Deleted member 75956 (Jan 31, 2021)

Interesting to hear your experiences in Shropshire mariesnowgoose. I am new to the area,  and am not mechanically minded at all  Is there a garage you could recommend for a Swift man?
Thanks Al


----------



## Deneb (Jan 31, 2021)

Only just seen this. B0100 is an internal error in the airbag ECU (the unit below the glovebox in the photos in above posts).

No checking of cables, unplugging and reconnecting or resetting fault codes will fix it.

If you go to a Fiat dealer, all they will do is fit a new airbag (SRS) ECU, minimum £450 bill.

If you send yours the Crash data or similar companies (there are a few) they may be able to repair your unit for about £90. If not, as sometimes happens depending on the cause of the corruption or failure, they can often supply a repaired unit for less than £200.

Turning the headlights on before reconnecting the battery doesn't of course switch the headlights on when the battery is disconnected - how can it? It does however ensure that there is a load on the battery at the point you reconnect the terminals, suppressing any possibility of voltage spikes that could damage your newlyu repaired or replaces airbag ECU, or any other components in the electrical system. It's recommended procedure for bare vans, but with motorhomes often having interconnected electrical connections due to pathways between vehicle and leisure batteries and shared earths etc, not always installed in full compliance with the base vehicle manufacturer's recommendations, it's even more important to do it properly.


----------



## magpus (Feb 5, 2021)

magpus said:


> I'm 95% sure.  There was a lifty catch to expose the terminal, so unless I lost my marbles, it is a battery, but you never can tell.
> 
> We have a Fiat Tribute 669 Auto (semi)  It says reg date 2016.
> 2 double beds in the rear.  Upper bunks for people that are very thin or kids ! + a front single bed that is made from the table and the front chair.  Put it together once and looked most uncomfortable.


You are quite right !!!
I am still learning B-)


----------



## magpus (Feb 5, 2021)

Further update......
I sent the module off to Crashdata and it came back the next day.
Managed to fit it back in and .... and..... and......  IT WORKED!!!!
Yeah!!!!!

Thankyou everyone. You saved me huge amounts of money and time.

In my original panic, I had contacted our motorhome God, Tom from Apex Motorhome Services (Kent)
I was introduced to him by Gaslo after my experience of the fragility of the AWS scheme where the previous badged individual had condemned my gas due to it not having a metal locker lining!!  I now know better!

Tom had us booked in to sort some other gas issues but I had asked him to sort the module.  He also suggested me removing and sending to Crashdata for speed.
When he arrived, he congratulated me on not butchering too much of the rest of the van in trying to get to the module, and explained that he used crash data quite often and it's a well known "Issue" with our make of van. 
I had misread the printout, thinking it was due to low battery.  He pointed out that the comments were actually that the voltage was too HIGH.
His thought process was that if the van had been sitting around for several months, then someone gets in and drives, turning on the heaters etc, then this might be the issue.   I know nothing about cars and their electrics etc, but anything is possible it seems.

Tom did some other bits and pieces for us and found the battery was knocking on 5 years, since new, so possibly change it as again that could have contributed to the issue. 
I won't go on much longer but just wanted to praise Tom.  Wher the previous "AWS" guy had condemned my gas for not having the metal locker, he had not spotted a "Serious" problem, to do with the gas inlet and where the gas goes if there's a leak.  Tom spotted this, adapted so that the dropouts would be utilised and we wouldn't  die. That's why Gaslo recommend Tom.  So, cheers to Tom.

Thank you all again.
Take care


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 5, 2021)

Glad you got sorted


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 5, 2021)

magpus said:


> Further update......
> I sent the module off to Crashdata and it came back the next day.
> Managed to fit it back in and .... and..... and......  IT WORKED!!!!
> Yeah!!!!!
> ...


Great you're fixed, and thanks for putting up the repair actions taken, some less generous people pop up ask for help and then disappear making us all none the wiser


----------



## PipParsons (Feb 7, 2021)

magpus said:


> Hello,
> Just wondered if anyone can help with recommending a possible mobile site that can help.
> 
> Our motorhome Van failed it's MOT due to headlight too high nearside and also air bag light on dash.
> ...


H


----------

